# Oliva Event #3 Vicepics



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*here are my version of the oliva pics. we had a great turnout and a better time. great to see everybody out and about. i got some great group shots here. kenny said he was putting our group photo up in the shop. there were bombs flying around like mad but i think mitro's retaliation to my pounding is pretty memorable. check out the pics. i didn't have to meet pete johnson for this tat. just punch mighty mitro and he will spit out a black tat!

great times everyone. glad to have met everyone new, and glad to see everyone i already knew. i am planning our next march herf. probably tentatively scheduled after the irish weekend.

enjoy the photos*


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Damn good looking group! Looks like y'all had a great time.


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

nice event


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*here's the black!!!*


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Great shots! Can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

You need to post some pictures of your backwoods and ACID collections


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> You need to post some pictures of your backwoods and ACID collections


*i gave them all to your mom nooch...*:lol:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i gave them all to your mom nooch...*:lol:


I'm surprised you are still alive...I wouldn't even think of doing that LOL


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice pics. It was a great time for all.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

alanf said:


> Nice pics. It was a great time for all.


*
i'm glad you came out alan!*


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks like a great event!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Why does Brent look so pissed in the one pic?? Someone steal his Acid Blondie :biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*he looks like a soprano churchill in that one! haha*


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Very Nice.. Come on March.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*thanks for coming out barndog!*


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Why does Brent look so pissed in the one pic?? Someone steal his Acid Blondie :biggrin:


I was trying to exhale and the flash took so darn log, nothing was left to come out. Plus, Greg pronounced Oliva wrong just then 

I'm not the Acid guy...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wish I could have been there. Bad timing. I was up there last weekend! Next time for sure!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Why does Brent look so pissed in the one pic?? Someone steal his Acid Blondie :biggrin:


Just look at his jersey..
Sorry about your Pats Brent


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL I'm over that now. The 100 sticks from the square win got me over that pretty quickly 



RGianelli said:


> Just look at his jersey..
> Sorry about your Pats Brent


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Brent, love the Bledsoe jersey. Go Pats!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Illinois is really coming on strong. Looks like you guys had an absolutly great event. Look at all those people. Amazing. SImply Amazing


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for sharing the pics - looks like a great event! And that Tat looks very nice!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice photos.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

SSSSSSSoooooooo bumed I had to miss this event. See you next time...
Will suffer event envy untill then...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

wow-

nice event-beautiful smokes


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like you boys did some damage there!  Good times!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man great photos...very cool...thanks


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Another great meeting of CL members!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

nice pics in the old fog-bank


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like yall had a great time.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a freaking a great time, and Oliva is a great cigar to herf with! 
A funny story about that Tat Black you got, I was at a CL herf this weekend and got bombed with one also! Chubz hit me out of nowhere with the Black label.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Looks like a freaking a great time, and Oliva is a great cigar to herf with!
> A funny story about that Tat Black you got, I was at a CL herf this weekend and got bombed with one also! Chubz hit me out of nowhere with the Black label.


*
here's to getting the limitada easy tuff!*


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

What a Wild Bunch!. You guys know how to Herf!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Man, looks like you all had a great time. Wish I could have been present.


----------

